# Consommation internet



## microfox (1 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

J'utilise OSX 10.4.6 et depuis environ 20 jours, j'ai déménagé mon mac mini du sous-sol au rez-de-chaussée en utilisant ma carte Airport et mon router DLink- DI-624 pour ma connexion sans-fil.

Les dix premiers jours, tout était parfait. Soudainement, en consultant la page de mon FAI concernant ma consommation internet quotidienne, j'ai remarqué qu'autant du côté aval (download) qu'amont (upload) les chiffres avaient radicalement changé.

Alors que ma moyenne quotidienne était d'environ 100-150Mb/j (amont) et 40-50Mb/j (aval)...les données sont passées à 400-500Mb/j et 200-250Mb/j. Et ce sans qu'il y ait de modifications réelles dans mon utilisation internet. Les limites imposées par mon FAI sont de 20Gb/m (amont) et 10Gb/m (aval).

J'ai téléchargé un petit widget (IStat) qui m'informe que _*continuellement*_, il y a des transferts sur mon mac. De 1 à 6kb/s (amont) et de 1 à 5 kb/s en aval. Pourtant ces mouvements de données se font à mon insu sans que je puisse identifier la provenance ni la destination de ces données. Cet état de chose se produit à chaque minute de chaque heure du jour.

Ceci m'indique qu'il est peu probable que je sois la victime d'un voisin qui profiterait de ma connexion sans-fil et de plus si c'était le cas, la vitesse serait certainement plus élevée.

Ma connexion sans-fil est protégée par un mot de passe WEP de 26 caractères et j'utilise LittleSnitch 1.2.2. Malheureusement, l'étude des permissions accordées à LittleSnitch ne m'ont été d'aucune utilité, jusqu'à présent.

La solution temporaire est de fermer Airport quand je n'ai pas absolument besoin d'une connexion internet mais c'est une solution de rechange, tout au plus.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Zeusviper (1 Mai 2006)

Bjour!
Ce n'est pas étonnant qu'il y ait continuellement des transferts, vérification de mise a jour, mail, maintien de connection ...
mais pas aussi important c sur!

en tapant netstat -a ds un terminal tu auras une liste des connections active, peut etre pourra tu y repérer un pb, de même via le moniteur d'activité, peut etre une application qui tournerait en démon.

Après il y a peut etre un pb dans le comptage des données réalisées par le fournisseur. Quel fournisseur est ce? quel modem-routeur?

Le protocole airport en lui meme envoie plus de données qu'un classique ethernet puisque il est moins sur. Mais ca ne devrait pas influer autant..

Pas de p2p lancé?

Accessoirement, il est toujours mieux de couper airport si tu ne l'utilises pas, pour des raisons de sécurité d'une part (une clé wep se cracke trés facilement, le wpa est déja mieux) mais aussi pour l'économie d'energie!

dsl de ne pas pouvoir aider plus!
++


----------



## microfox (1 Mai 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> Bjour!
> 
> *Merci de ta réponse.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeusviper (1 Mai 2006)

microfox a dit:
			
		

> (une clé wep se cracke trés facilement, le wpa est déja mieux)
> 
> *Là, je regrette de ne pas être d'accord avec toi mais Steve Gibson (grc.com) qui est peut-être le plus grand expert en sécurité informatique de la planète, prétend très exactement le contraire.*



euhhhh, 
1 le wep n'est pas reconnu comme un standard contrairement au wpa
2 le wpa permet une identification
3 le wpa est mieux crypté
4 http://www.openxtra.co.uk/articles/wpa-vs-wep.php
5 sur le site qeu tu donne on peut lire : " With WEP protection, even a highly random maximum-entropy key can be cracked in a few hours "
steve gibson a pu dire que le wpa n'était pas la meilleure des sécurités, ce qui est vrai, mais il est largement mieux que le wep, et c'est répété de nombreuses fois sur le site que tu as fourni!
dans une de ses interviews récentes : "LEO:  In fact, the only real way to secure a wireless network is with WPA.
STEVE:  Yes."

voili! 

pour le reste, ben euhhhh....


----------



## microfox (5 Mai 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:
			
		

> euhhhh,
> 1 le wep n'est pas reconnu comme un standard contrairement au wpa
> 2 le wpa permet une identification
> 3 le wpa est mieux crypté
> ...




Je m'excuse Zeusviper.

J'ai regardé cette émission de Call for help en direct et j'aurais juré avoir entendu le contraire...:rose:

N'étant pas le plus patient des hommes, je me suis procuré un cable réseau de 50' et je me sers plus de la connexion sans-fil. Cependant, le problème est encore présent, quoiqu' il semble avoir diminué d'environ 50%. 

Voici ce que la commande sudo lsof-i donne dans une fenêtre Terminal.

"Last login: Fri May  5 11:43:13 on ttyp1 
Welcome to Darwin! 
You have mail. 
mac-mini-de-xxxxx-xxxxx:~ xxxxxxxxxx$ sudo lsof -i 
Password: 
COMMAND   PID        USER   FD   TYPE     DEVICE SIZE/OFF   NODE NAME 
launchd     1        root    9u  IPv4 0x01f31d40      0t0    UDP *:netbios-ns 
launchd     1        root   10u  IPv6 0x01f36bb0      0t0    TCP *rinter (LISTEN) 
launchd     1        root   11u  IPv4 0x02275e60      0t0    TCP *rinter (LISTEN) 
launchd     1        root   12u  IPv4 0x02275b70      0t0    TCP *:netbios-ssn (LISTEN) 
launchd     1        root   13u  IPv4 0x02275880      0t0    TCP *:Microsoft-ds (LISTEN) 
mDNSRespo  37        root    7u  IPv4 0x01f315f0      0t0    UDP *:mdns 
mDNSRespo  37        root    8u  IPv6 0x01f31520      0t0    UDP *:mdns 
mDNSRespo  37        root    9u  IPv4 0x01f311e0      0t0    UDP *:mdns 
mDNSRespo  37        root   10u  IPv4 0x01f31930      0t0    UDP 192.168.0.102:49156 
mDNSRespo  37        root   11u  IPv4 0x02272690      0t0    TCP *:* (CLOSED) 
mDNSRespo  37        root   12u  IPv4 0x02273540      0t0    TCP 192.168.0.102:commplex-main (LISTEN) 
mDNSRespo  37        root   13u  IPv4 0x022723a0      0t0    TCP *:* (CLOSED) 
netinfod   38        root    6u  IPv4 0x01f31ba0      0t0    UDP localhost:netinfo-local 
netinfod   38        root    7u  IPv4 0x02275590      0t0    TCP localhost:netinfo-local (LISTEN) 
netinfod   38        root    8u  IPv4 0x02272980      0t0    TCP localhost:netinfo-local->localhost:1017 (ESTABLISHED) 
netinfod   38        root    9u  IPv4 0x02272f60      0t0    TCP localhost:netinfo-local->localhost:1019 (ESTABLISHED) 
netinfod   38        root   10u  IPv4 0x0295b2a0      0t0    TCP localhost:netinfo-local->localhost:1015 (ESTABLISHED) 
syslogd    39        root   16u  IPv4 0x01f31c70      0t0    UDP *:* 
configd    41        root   10u  IPv6 0x02265ee0      0t0 ICMPV6 *:* 
Directory  49        root    6u  IPv4 0x02273250      0t0    TCP localhost:1019->localhost:netinfo-local (ESTABLISHED) 
Directory  49        root   11u  IPv4 0x01f31a00      0t0    UDP *:* 
Directory  49        root   12u  IPv4 0x0295acc0      0t0    TCP *:* (CLOSED) 
Directory  49        root   13u  IPv4 0x01f312b0      0t0    UDP *:* 
Directory  49        root   14u  IPv4 0x0295b880      0t0    TCP *:* (CLOSED) 
lookupd   105        root    6u  IPv4 0x02272c70      0t0    TCP localhost:1017->localhost:netinfo-local (ESTABLISHED) 
lookupd   105        root    7u  IPv4 0x01f304e0      0t0    UDP *:59675 
ntpd      122        root    5u  IPv4 0x01f30ea0      0t0    UDP *:ntp 
ntpd      122        root    6u  IPv4 0x01f30dd0      0t0    UDP localhost:ntp 
ntpd      122        root    7u  IPv4 0x01f30d00      0t0    UDP 192.168.0.102:ntp 
automount 150        root    8u  IPv4 0x01f31040      0t0    UDP localhost:1023 
automount 155        root    8u  IPv4 0x01f316c0      0t0    UDP localhost:1022 
cupsd     220        root    0u  IPv4 0x022714f0      0t0    TCP *:ipp (LISTEN) 
cupsd     220        root    4u  IPv4 0x01f31860      0t0    UDP *:ipp 
AppleFile 223        root   29u  IPv6 0x01f369e8      0t0    TCP *:afpovertcp (LISTEN) 
AppleFile 223        root   30u  IPv4 0x0295afb0      0t0    TCP *:afpovertcp (LISTEN) 
mds       224        root    4u  IPv4 0x0295b590      0t0    TCP localhost:1015->localhost:netinfo-local (ESTABLISHED) 
slpd      238        root    1u  IPv4 0x01f31110      0t0    UDP *:svrloc 
slpd      238        root    2u  IPv4 0x0295a6e0      0t0    TCP *:svrloc (LISTEN) 
slpd      238        root    3u  IPv4 0x0295a3f0      0t0    TCP *:* (CLOSED) 
slpd      238        root    5u  IPv4 0x01f31790      0t0    UDP *:* 
slpd      238        root    6u  IPv4 0x0295bb70      0t0    TCP *:* (CLOSED) 
Dashboard 241 xxxxxxxxxx    8u  IPv4 0x02271200      0t0    TCP 192.168.0.102:50137->s4a.verycurious.com:http (ESTABLISHED) 
nmbd      782        root    0u  IPv4 0x01f31d40      0t0    UDP *:netbios-ns 
nmbd      782        root    1u  IPv4 0x01f31d40      0t0    UDP *:netbios-ns 
nmbd      782        root    8u  IPv4 0x01f30b60      0t0    UDP *:netbios-dgm 
nmbd      782        root    9u  IPv4 0x01f31450      0t0    UDP 192.168.0.102:netbios-ns 
nmbd      782        root   10u  IPv4 0x01f30820      0t0    UDP 192.168.0.102:netbios-dgm 
mac-mini-de-xxxxx-xxxxx:~ xxxxxxxxxx$ " 


Personnellement, je n'y comprends pas grand chose et n'y voit surtout pas rien d'anormal. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## microfox (7 Mai 2006)

Problème solutionné grâce à un utilisateur d'un autre forum (Québec Micro) qui m'a aiguillé vers la bonne réponse.

Le fautif était un widget (Netstat).


----------



## guytantakul (8 Mai 2006)

Ah ! Tout va bien alors  - Merci quebec micro !


----------



## Hizumi (30 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème que microfox j'ai mon iMac depuis début décembre et depuis ce temps là ma consommation est de 1gb par jours et j'ai également la même limite que microfox, qui est de 20gb en download et 10gb en upload, je n'utilise pas de Widget comme Istat ni Netstat, je suis sur 10.5.6, je ne sais pas ce qui pourrais faire augmenter mon download aussi vite en une journée


----------



## Danoc (24 Août 2009)

Savez-vous s'il existe un logiciel qui enregistre la consommation internet, et qu'on peut désactiver pour ne pas comptabiliser lorsqu'on se connecte à l'extérieur (café, ...)?


----------

